# Anyone tried B-quiet products?



## khaoticle (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello,

Im curious if anyone have used B-quiet deadening, their B-Quiet Ultimate + Vcomp combo? 

How would yal rate that combo vs Dynamat xtreme + Dynaliner? Any thought would greatly appreciated.

Thank ya.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I am getting ready for a job and was curious also...anyone?


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone??
Good/bad/useless
Did some reading but like personal comments.
thanks


----------



## Angus Young (Feb 3, 2012)

I just did my truck in the the extreme/ultimate.. seems to work well.. sticks good.. i didn't really notice any odour.. but i have never worked with dynamat so i cant give a direct comparision.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

angus young/good handle
thanks.what was your main purpose(road noise,sound deadening,rattling,etc.)for purchasing?Some say to double it up but ??


----------



## khaoticle (Aug 11, 2009)

Angus -TY for the reply.

MCLSound - From reading, I assumed Im going to use certain material for certain application or in combination vs layer stacking. I thought this was interesting read too, Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

A friend used B-Quiet in one of his installs. He said it was comparable to Raammat etc.


----------



## Angus Young (Feb 3, 2012)

MCLSOUND said:


> angus young/good handle
> thanks.what was your main purpose(road noise,sound deadening,rattling,etc.)for purchasing?Some say to double it up but ??


Thanks.. I hope they tour around here again.. they are great live... next show is Iron Maiden, can't wait for that one.. but anyway...

Main reason was to seal the door, and kill some road noise. I think there is a significant difference. I have a crew cab truck, i have done the front two doors now, i plan on doing the back two as well but that might take abit till i find the time to do it, but i think the front door has definately helped alot.

I did the inside skin of the door with 1 layer, and then the outside with 1-2 depending on how it overlapped... I find the feel more solid on closing as well..

I bought 100 feet, so i'm not sure how much i actually used.. i did the back wall of the truck and the two doors.. and i'd guess that i have probably at least 60 feet left, probably closer to 70


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I used B-Quiet in one of my installs and I wouldn't recommend it. The aluminum might be as thick as cheap tinfoil. I developed a leak in my windshield and to clean up the mess, I removed my carpet. The water had separated the aluminum from the butyl. Not impressed at all.


----------



## mkb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've used about six rolls of B Quiet and have had no issues with it at all. Seems to hold up just fine to 105 degree temps.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

if you are going to spend cash to do a job you may as well do it right with tested and trusted products - dynamat xtreme, damplifier / damp pro or sds tiles. all of these have withstood the test of time and do what they are supposed to.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

nineball said:


> if you are going to spend cash to do a job you may as well do it right with tested and trusted products - dynamat xtreme, damplifier / damp pro or sds tiles. all of these have withstood the test of time and do what they are supposed to.


Does that mean that there is no possibility of any other product performing equally well? Simply because the products you mentioned have proven to be reliable and effective, it doesn't mean that everything else on the market is useless.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Does that mean that there is no possibility of any other product performing equally well? Simply because the products you mentioned have proven to be reliable and effective, it doesn't mean that everything else on the market is useless.


Did I say that? No, so don't put words in my mouth. Spend your money however you want. My suggestion is to go with a proven product. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

nineball said:


> Did I say that? No, so don't put words in my mouth. Spend your money however you want. My suggestion is to go with a proven product. Go troll somewhere else.


No troll here, and yes, your post did suggest that the product discussed can't be good because it hasn't "been proven". But let's not forget that even those "proven" products had to start somewhere, did they not? They didn't just pop up out of nowhere and everyone just knew they were the shizzzznit...

Besides, I was simply asking you to elaborate on your comment as it wasn't useful to the conversation since the OP asked for opinions on a specific product. He/she didn't start a thread asking for everyone, including you, to suggest other products without offering insight into what was actually being discussed.

Sorry if that got your panties all bunched up. Try to relax a bit.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> No troll here, and yes, your post did suggest that the product discussed can't be good because it hasn't "been proven". But let's not forget that even those "proven" products had to start somewhere, did they not? They didn't just pop up out of nowhere and everyone just knew they were the shizzzznit...
> 
> Besides, I was simply asking you to elaborate on your comment as it wasn't useful to the conversation since the OP asked for opinions on a specific product. He/she didn't start a thread asking for everyone, including you, to suggest other products without offering insight into what was actually being discussed.
> 
> Sorry if that got your panties all bunched up. Try to relax a bit.


your perceived "suggestion" was just that - your perception, nothing more and nothing less. you can try to read anything you want into my posts but what's there is plain as day. there is no need to elaborate, my point was clear and concise. you have added nothing to this thread other than drama, so go troll for it somewhere else.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

nineball said:


> your perceived "suggestion" was just that - your perception, nothing more and nothing less. you can try to read anything you want into my posts but what's there is plain as day. there is no need to elaborate, my point was clear and concise. you have added nothing to this thread other than drama, so go troll for it somewhere else.


Go take out your tampon, maybe then you won't be so bitchy and start making some sense.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Go take out your tampon, maybe then you won't be so bitchy and start making some sense.


Once again an excellent contribution to the thread. Your trolling skills have improved by 1 point!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

lol at nineball. I think everyone read what you wrote just like emilime75 did. there is no other way to interpret it.

And to top it off, I am pretty sure bquiet has been around longer then 2\3rds of your list.

I used bquiet in the early 2000's. Had no problems with it, of course make sure to get the butyl one and not the asphalt base one. Stick with the ultimate.

Also use code CCA for a certain % off of your purchase.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember when it was called Brown Bread. I don't trust anything that comes on a roll. It's roofing material.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

benny said:


> I remember when it was called Brown Bread. I don't trust anything that comes on a roll. It's roofing material.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was all produced in one large sheet, then either cut up into tiles or rolled up and sold that way. I don't think the fact that it comes in a roll suggests an inferior product.

@nineball, dude, you got me. Yes, I'm a troll and I admit it now. You're clearly smarter than anybody else here, so thanks for clearing that up for me.

Back to the subject, I recently came a cross a great deal on some b-quiet ultimate here locally, so I've been reading up on it and aside from the uninformed who generalize and make useless comments, just about everything I've read has been positive. It's my understanding that b-quiet ultimate is a butyl product and is very comparable to the majority of butyl CLD products on the market. I think it's a good deal for the money, but of course, if you have cash to burn you could always spend it on the more expensive stuff.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> @nineball, dude, you got me. Yes, I'm a troll and I admit it now. You're clearly smarter than anybody else here, so thanks for clearing that up for me.


glad we got that cleared up, and thanks for the compliment. maybe someday you should consider a reading comprehension course. 



emilime75 said:


> Back to the subject, I recently came a cross a great deal on some b-quiet ultimate here locally, so I've been reading up on it and *aside from the uninformed* who generalize and make useless comments, just about everything I've read has been positive. It's my understanding that b-quiet ultimate is a butyl product and is very comparable to the majority of butyl CLD products on the market. I think it's a good deal for the money, but of course, if you have cash to burn you could always spend it on the more expensive stuff.


that is the point of this forum - to help the uninformed like yourself. why would you think that more expensive is better, or not better for that matter? price is the last thing you should consider when making a comparison decision, performance is the goal. i just picked up 40 of don's tiles for $102 shipped. that deal is hard to beat.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Does that mean that there is no possibility of any other product performing equally well? Simply because the products you mentioned have proven to be reliable and effective, it doesn't mean that everything else on the market is useless.


I think he's just saying, why waste the labor on a unknown product, when there's plenty of well tested products to choose from. 

Now if you got free samples, did an install and liked the results. thats different.

Also, those proven products did start somewhere, and that was way back when those folks thought up a better way of getting more SQ.

Now newer company's come around and copy the originals. Sound like folks with no imaginations profiting on others ideas/products.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

CrossFired said:


> *I think he's just saying, why waste the labor on a unknown product, when there's plenty of well tested products to choose from.*
> 
> Now if you got free samples, did an install and liked the results. thats different.
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding! I didn't pick up anything derogatory from nineball. I can try the new flashy tequila for $5 cheaper or just buy the HerraDura that has worked over and over.  But hey, sometimes items different then the tried and true pans out. To each his own.

I too have recently purchased from Don at SDS, got great product for a great price and great service.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

nineball said:


> glad we got that cleared up, and thanks for the compliment. maybe someday you should consider a reading comprehension course.
> 
> 
> 
> that is the point of this forum - to help the uninformed like yourself. why would you think that more expensive is better, or not better for that matter? price is the last thing you should consider when making a comparison decision, performance is the goal. i just picked up 40 of don's tiles for $102 shipped. that deal is hard to beat.


There you go being all smart again. Speaking of reading comprehension, you should consider it your self and then re-read my comments, I'm sure eventually you'll get it.

Oh, and congratulations, you paid $102 for 16.66 sq ft or dampener. WOW-What a deal...NOT.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> Ding ding ding! I didn't pick up anything derogatory from nineball. I can try the new flashy tequila for $5 cheaper or just buy the HerraDura that has worked over and over.  But hey, sometimes items different then the tried and true pans out. To each his own.
> 
> I too have recently purchased from Don at SDS, got great product for a great price and great service.


Sorry, but there's nothing new or flashy about b-quiet's products. They've been around for a while and...wait, I guess the foil is a bit flashy. Either way, none of that matters and isn't helpful to the OP's question.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Oh, and congratulations, you paid $102 for 16.66 sq ft or dampener. WOW-What a deal...NOT.


It's people like you who need education. Don's products are top quality yet you put them down based on your lack of experience. Great move.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd rather give my money to someone who sells an engineered NOISE CONTROL PRODUCT, and use less of it, than buy roofing material that I will need more of to accomplish the same job. CONSTRAINED LAYER DAMPERS dont come in rolls. Flashing tape, butyl or asphalt, does.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Extreme is crap imo, Ultimate is pretty good if the surface is super clean and you install it with a heat gun. I now use Hushmat, yes very expensive but so easy to install and will never peel.

I have 2 roll of vcomp that I need to install in the van, so far it look like a very good product. 

I would buy B Quiet Ultimate again if i was short on cash and needed a good product, but like I said Hushmat won my heart.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

emilime75 said:


> Sorry, but there's nothing new or flashy about b-quiet's products. They've been around for a while and...wait, I guess the foil is a bit flashy. Either way, none of that matters and isn't helpful to the OP's question.


Well, I wasn't using the characteristics specifically associated with B-Quiet's products. I was speaking in generalities (and thought I was as amicable as I could be ). I will happy to go look at B-Quiet's stuff but assume that my response and praise of SDS will be the same. 

Let me know!! :earmuffs:


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

nineball said:


> It's people like you who need education. Don's products are top quality yet you put them down based on your lack of experience. Great move.


People like me don't need anything from people like you. I have no problem with Don or his products, and really what I think of them or their prices matters not to this thread as it isn't about SDS, it is about b-quiet. 

Regardless, I'm done with you and your ginormous ego compensating for your very own SDS. I'm sure even a simplton as you can figure out what that is, just look down next time you sit to take a leak. I won't be contributing to this anymore. Sorry OP.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> I won't be contributing to this anymore.


you haven't contributed anything. Troll elsewhere.


----------

